# Scupper mounted transducer reviews



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

Just picked up a 2011 OC Trident 13. Looking at getting a pmax 170 depth finder for it. Anybody have any reviews on the scupper mounted transducer? It looks like it gets in the way a bit and also plugs up that scupper a little bit. Thoughts? My other option is gooping it to the bottom...


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

works extremely well...more sensitive...great temp reading...my scupper in trident 15 still drains. no downside I can see


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Thats the only way I've mounted my FF. Works great, no issues. And eliminates playing around mounting in the hull. 

MYT


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Mind if I ask how you mounted the transducer through the scupper. Do you just let it dangle through?


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

Rob, my tridents (and all I've seen) have a scupper hole (right front) that is cut so a thru hull transducer bolts in. the sonar shield is setup so you can mount a 300 series humminbird and fold it down so all you have to do is flip it up to operate.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks


----------

